# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: wxWidgets Form Designer

## Dampaei

با سلام

آیا راهی برای استفاده از دیزاینر ویژوال سی++ با wxWidgets هست ؟

باتشکر

----------


## Nima_NF

شما باید از ابزارهایی استفاده کنید که یک designer wxwidgets به داخل کامپایلر مورد نظر شما اضافه کند. معمولا تجاری هستند، بگردید شاید رایگان آن هم وجود داشته باشد.

به عنوان مثال برای VC این محصول:
Integrate wxWidgets into Microsoft Visual Studio - wxVisualSetup

از این لینک wiki.wxwidgets می توانید استفاده کنید تا سایر محصولا برای کامپایلرهای مختلف را مشاهده کنید:
List of Integrated Development Environments

----------


## Dampaei

جناب استاد نیما خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی شما . من اینها رو تا حالا ندیده بودم و از اینکه بهم معرفیشون کردین ممنونم . ولی باز هم فکر نمی کنم اینها چیزی بیشتر از یک ویزارد باشن . اون قیمت 40 دلاریش هم خیلی جالب بود برام !! من از VS2008 استفاده می کنم و اینتلیسنس هم ظاهرا که داره خوب کار میکنه . پروژه ام هم کامپایل میشه . احتیاجیم به Document تو محیط IDE ندارم . واقعا غیر از اینها کار خاصی انجام میدن ؟
در هر صورت چیزی که مد نظرم بود یه فرم دیزاینر مثل ++wxDev-C یا wxSmith بود . از اونجایی که آشنایی با این تولکیت ندارم میتونم خیلی از دیزاینر کمک و ایده بگیرم .
امیدوارم شما بتونین بیشتر راهنماییم کنین . در هر صورت فعلا بهترین راه حلی که تو ذهنمه اینه که دو-سی++ یا کد::بلاکس رو نصب کنم و کمک هام رو اونور بگیرم .

----------


## zahra_d84

سلام.
آیا شما این برنامه 40 دلاری را خریدید یا از جایی دانلود کردید. لطفاً پاسخ را به ایمیل من ارسال کنید.
zahra_d84@yahoo.com

----------

